# Redfish Tightening Up, Sight Casting Excellence



## Capt. Kris Kelley (Jun 2, 2004)

*Fishing Report - Airboats Ramping Up*

Overcast skies and a little rain of late have moderated temperatures. That in concert with a tide fall out has brought Redfish out of the woodwork. Capt. Chris Cady and Capt. James Cunnigham have been striking while the iron is hot with guests knocking down limits of Redfish and enjoying the scenery. Diometrically opposed, Capt. Braden Proctor is reporting great days aboard our poling skiff stalking huge numbers of Redfish with light tackle sight casting solid fish. This is a great set up for anyone looking to take some personal bests on fly.

*Lodge News - Alligator/Teal/Dove Approaching*

The schedule for September and October is very tight with a tremendous amount of folks joining us here at the lodge. November/December dates are looking attractive to guests that can't find any openings in Sept/Oct. So for waterfowl hunters it's time to get on the move! November 2nd will see the opening of the 2019/20 Texas Duck Season. We're working to fill out November and December focusing on waterfowl and Cast & Blast trips but if you're looking for strictly fishing, you've come to the right place.

We've got lots and lots of great fishing ahead of us. So if you're planning a trip, get started *HERE.*

*Capt. Kris Kelley
Castaway Lodge
1-888-618-4868 
www.seadriftbayfishing.com

Sponsored by: Mercury Marine; Air Ranger Airboats; Haynie Bay Boats; Baysport Marine Victoria; Coastline Trailers; JL Marine; Stiffy Push Poles; ForEverlast Products; Carbon Marine; CorrosionX; Pure Fishing; and, Bob's Machine Shop.*


----------

